# Hurricane Frances Threatens to F*ck Up My Training



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

Warning: I'm totally going to vent, skip this if you think you'll be annoyed!

 ----------

 This is bullshit. This hurricane crap. I can't believe that while other people are freaking out about buying plywood, filling up their gas tanks, and finding shelter if they have to evacuate, I'm wondering if I'll be able to work out tonight and if this is going to interrupt my training in any way. I think I can do tonight's but tomorrow night, it's shot for sure, no matter where the hurricane hits.  I've packed up all my shit, and I'm ready for evacuation. This is going to fuck up my diet, my training. I'm MISERABLE.


   GOD DAMN HURRICANES MOTHERFUCKING SUCK. I HATE FLORIDA. ARRRRGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 2, 2004)

workout at home.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 2, 2004)

Sunny and 80 through Monday here in beautiful Connecticut.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> workout at home.


I'm in the proces of thinking what i'll do at home, ifi can't get to the gym. TOday was shoulders and legs + some cardio. 

Cardio i can take care of with my jumprope if the weather's bad to go running.

shoulders and legs -- believe it or not i have no weights here at my folks' house, which is where i'm staying, since i live on the beach and there's a voluntary evacuation in effect.

i usually do four sets of shoulder presses, lat side raises, upright rows and four sets of squats with the bar, leg press, walking lunges with dumbells, and leg extensions.

THen i do my hanging abs stuff...

what to do, what to do...


----------



## ZECH (Sep 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Warning: I'm totally going to vent, skip this if you think you'll be annoyed!
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


You can come visit me in NC!!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 2, 2004)

fuck it take the day off. it might be good for you. besides, safety is most important.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 2, 2004)

Do static lifts.  For shoulder press, lay on your back with your head 5 inches from the wall.  Put your hands on the wall and push.  Hold it for a few and do it again.  For legs, stand with your back against the wal and slowly slide down into the squat position until your ass is parallel with the ground.  Hold it as long as you can.  Repeat.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 2, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Do static lifts.  For shoulder press, lay on your back with your head 5 inches from the wall.  Put your hands on the wall and push.  Hold it for a few and do it again.  For legs, stand with your back against the wal and slowly slide down into the squat position until your ass is parallel with the ground.  Hold it as long as you can.  Repeat.



for cardio, walk out on the beach and when the hurricane comes - start running!


----------



## kbm8795 (Sep 2, 2004)

Maybe if you have to evacuate, you can stake out a location inland where you can get a quick pass to a gym there and do as much as you can - sometimes you can get a free one for a couple of days just as a trial. 

With any luck, that storm will wobble a little and skirt the coast. If you can find out where your parents decide to go inland, do a fast search online and email a gym there.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 2, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> for cardio, walk out on the beach and when the hurricane comes - start running!




Make sure you do it around the hurricane and in the opposite direction.  Safety first.


----------



## redspy (Sep 2, 2004)

Come over to the left coast, there are a no storms over here.  The humidity is low too.  Oh yeah, there's the small matter of earthquakes though...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

Just come to New York, we don't have any natural disasters. (Except for the Bronx.  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, today's gym issue is solved. Trainer said I could go in at 1230 so i'm set for today 

Thanks for the alternative workout tips, though, Dale!  

dg806: NOrth Carolina might get some of it too!

And Bulletproof - You've taken care of my ab workout with that run on the beach comment. I"ve been laughing so hard for the past five minutes. damn! hahaha!

kbm: good idea, though I think they'll laugh me out of the gym if I come in there asking for a day pass on the day of a hurricane!

Tomorrow's workout (chest/back/arms) is another story. We'll see what I end up doing. Pushups always a good idea, I guess. ANd there are plenty of CANS, i can use as dumbells! haha!

Redspy: Moving to the Left Coast - i've thought about it more times than you can imagine... Actually by this time next year though, I may be in colorado, going to school. That's the plan, anyway.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> for cardio, walk out on the beach and when the hurricane comes - start running!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Just come to New York, we don't have any natural disasters. (Except for the Bronx.  )



and the Mets.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 2, 2004)

i'm in gainesville, but we're not evacuating


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> i'm in gainesville, but we're not evacuating


because you don't want to? or because you don't have to?


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Sunny and 80 through Monday here in beautiful Connecticut.



I'm going to remember this IAB when I hear the weather dips down up there this winter!  

Hey wait, I'm taking the band on a tour at that time in your area... so I'll be suffering too!!


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> for cardio, walk out on the beach and when the hurricane comes - start running!



 

Interesting.... for overall leg building... face the wind while walking!  If you think your tough.... run against it!  If you try doing lunges, then you'll fall over, therefore, you'll look like an idiot!

Better yet, jump in the ocean and do any type of swimming!  GREAT back workout!  

Why am I laughing at all of this?  We're going to get "wasted" (damage-wise- not drunk-wasted!"


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> i'm in Gainesville, but we're not evacuating




Hey yeah, that is screwy Crono!  All the "babes" left school in Gainseville to be home with their parents etc.  Hope you prepared well and take care!  You and Tit's!

Actually, All the Floridian's, please take care!!!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

I think id be more concerned with my life or house than my workouts...


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> because you don't want to? or because you don't have to?


I guess we'll find out Saturday won't we?


----------



## Titanya (Sep 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> because you don't want to? or because you don't have to?



we dont have any mandatory evacuations here... but some of the university's facilitys are being used as shelters... they canceled classes for tomorrow though  woohoo! not that we can do much with the weekend if the storm hits


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

Based on it's path, even GA is gonna get some winds and heavy rains!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> I think id be more concerned with my life or house than my workouts...


i don't have much. i packed up my important stuff and took it to my parents' house which is far inland and most likely out of harm's way. Everything else I own (which really isn't much - a tv, a bed and a coffee table) could go up in flames or wash away to the ocean and i won't miss it.

<---- simple girl.

My workouts, however... I'm training with a specific goal and date in mind. I don't want to miss any workouts or screw up my diet. I"m obsessive about this, so yeah, while i was just being funny in my original entry, there's a bit of truth to it. haha! Sad isn't it?


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i don't have much. i packed up my important stuff and took it to my parents' house which is far inland and most likely out of harm's way. Everything else I own (which really isn't much - a tv, a bed and a coffee table) could go up in flames or wash away to the ocean and i won't miss it.
> 
> <---- simple girl.
> 
> My workouts, however... I'm training with a specific goal and date in mind. I don't want to miss any workouts or screw up my diet. I"m obsessive about this, so yeah, while i was just being funny in my original entry, there's a bit of truth to it. haha! Sad isn't it?



Hi Goalgetter aka Neighbor!

Sorry to intervene but I know what you mean about this S. FLA mess that's about to happen within less than 24 hours!

Where do your parents live city/town wise?  Better yet, do you actually live in South Beach?  

I love our Gold's Gym here in Sunrise!  It's 24 hours and is usually open for most Holiday's!!!  

Take care of yourself!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hi Goalgetter aka Neighbor!
> 
> Sorry to intervene but I know what you mean about this S. FLA mess that's about to happen within less than 24 hours!
> 
> ...


Ahoy, neighbor! Check your PMs!


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

Got it!  thank you and check your pm's, too!


----------



## Titanya (Sep 3, 2004)

hey david! looks like ur in luck, theyre saying the storms gonna miss Miami completely  Maybe i should start heading south


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> hey david! looks like ur in luck, theyre saying the storms gonna miss Miami completely  Maybe i should start heading south


Not so fast Titanya! The EYE might miss, but we're gonna get some pretty bad weather regardless!


----------



## Titanya (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not so fast Titanya! The EYE might miss, but we're gonna get some pretty bad weather regardless!



i suppose that would suck either way.... good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> i suppose that would suck either way.... good morning!


Yeah, it will suck bigtime. :-(

GOod morning! 

So you're in puerto rico? Have you felt any really bad weather? Or is it missing you guys? I know it's over the bahamas right now...


----------



## Titanya (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah, it will suck bigtime. :-(
> 
> GOod morning!
> 
> So you're in puerto rico? Have you felt any really bad weather? Or is it missing you guys? I know it's over the bahamas right now...



im a puerto rican resident but i study in UF so im in gainesville right now...lol.... my familys in PR they didnt feel a thing though... it was in the area earlier in the week... they canceled classes and all sorts of things... but my dad told me it barely even rained!


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not so fast *Titanya! *


who?

oh right, it's been so long since I've seen anybody call her by name and not the abbreviated form


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not so fast Titanya! The EYE might miss, but we're gonna get some pretty bad weather regardless!


Well, after spending almost 9 hours putting up shutters (grandparents, parents and my own) I have to say that I had one of the best workouts I have had lately.
Today I am going to help 3 people around my neighborhood. No, not for the workout. Yesterday's work was basically 80% me, 20% uncle, father, lazy brother (jk).  Heck of a helping hand ah?
I am also going to do biceps and back today....I need to see how far I can take my body......
You stay safe wherever you are. I am in Kendall and almost everyone is boarded up here...
Again, neighbors, stay safe and stay covered....I'll be working out before this hits.....Ok, so I am hooked on P/RR/S


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not so fast Titanya! The EYE might miss, but we're gonna get some pretty bad weather regardless!



I just saw some doofus's taking their storm windows down and their "cheering"!  


RETARDS!  

Titanya,   While you are thinking about coming southward bound....  I was thinking about going North!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Good morning my Floridian's!!!

Wow!    We are all Floridian's speaking in this thread!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey goalgetter!    Did you get the reply back to the PM I sent you late last night??


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hey goalgetter!  Did you get the reply back to the PM I sent you late last night??


Hey! Yes i did! But I went to the gym this morning and just got back in, made lunch for my mom and me, and just now got on the computer . will reply in a bit.

How are you holding up over there? WIndy? Rainy? ANything yet? We got a small (2-minute) shower while i was at the gym, but nothing else. It's a GORGEOUS day. THe surfers are out in full force!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

*Dave Barry on Hurricane Preparedness*

I got this via email just now:



> We're about to enter the peak of the hurricane season. Any
> day now, you're going to turn on the TV and see a weather person
> pointing to some radar blob out in the Atlantic Oceanand making
> two basic meteorological points:
> ...


----------



## redspy (Sep 3, 2004)

Good luck out there you guys.  I hope it's not as bad as they think it'll be.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I just saw some doofus's taking their storm windows down and their "cheering"!
> RETARDS!


WHAT?!!?! I swear they'd better pin the names and numbers of their next of kin on their clothes, just in case. Retards, indeed.

I'm not taking any chances, in that sense.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Good morning my Floridian's!!!
> 
> Wow!  We are all Floridian's speaking in this thread!


It's funny, when i first joined the forum a week or two ago, I was like, "hey, where are my fellow floridians!"

Nothing like a hurricane to bring us all together


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Good luck out there you guys. I hope it's not as bad as they think it'll be.


Thanks redspy!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It's funny, when i first joined the forum a week or two ago, I was like, "hey, where are my fellow floridians!"
> 
> Nothing like a hurricane to bring us all together


   
It was the same for me, I thought there weren't many but I know now that there are more of us.
I guys, if you are in broward and Palm Beach, my thoughts and prayers are with you.  ALthough we are not even close to be out of the woods yet, we are now in good shape in Miami Dade-County.  I am in West Kendall and the day so far is beautiful.  My house is darker than dark....and it's 1:15 in the afternoon...
Ya'll take care....


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Our lovely Moderator Gopro is from South Florida (Hollywood), too!  Although he was previously living in New Yawrk, City!  

I'm surprised he hasn't dropped in!  I know why.... because his name is not in the SUBJECT line!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

No nothing yet... I was driving today and the grocery stores are slammed!  Our gym is closed.  

I saw people swimming and stuff outside and laying out by their pools!

I guess I'll have to wait until tonight.... when it comes!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I got this via email just now:





That's cool about the PM's and I'll wait. No rush.  

What are you doing for the remainder of the day? Have they evacuated and disallow anyone from horsing around on South Beach, today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> It was the same for me, I thought there weren't many but I know now that there are more of us.


You can even add one more to the florida peeps list. My brother's girlfriend just joined the forum yesterday too. Cristina... she's got a post in the newbies threads.



			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I guys, if you are in broward and Palm Beach, my thoughts and prayers are with you. ALthough we are not even close to be out of the woods yet, we are now in good shape in Miami Dade-County. I am in West Kendall and the day so far is beautiful. My house is darker than dark....and it's 1:15 in the afternoon...
> Ya'll take care....


Yeah, I wouldn't totally count us out of the game just yet here in Miami-Dade County. Look at charlie and what happened over there in punta gorda. They weren't even expecting it there.  

If you can believe this, my family doesn't own hurricane shutters, and they didn't buy plywood either. My dad is all nonchalant about the whole thing. He's at work. Doesn't really think anything's gonna happen. My mom, the complete opposite. She's been darting back and forth int he back yard with her 1001 potted plants, garden gnomes, statuettes, wind chimes and assorted-backyard-bullshit and she IS STILL AT IT. It's tiring just to watch her arrange and rearrange, bring stuff in, take stuff out, tie and then untie, and then tie stuff up again. arrrrgh. So of course, that's why I'm here. Have not been able to relax at all on this beautiful day, a paid day off no less.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Our lovely Moderator Gopro is from South Florida (Hollywood), too! Although he was previously living in New Yawrk, City!
> 
> I'm surprised he hasn't dropped in! I know why.... because his name is not in the SUBJECT line!


Hahahah, maybe I should edit the subject line.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> No nothing yet... I was driving today and the grocery stores are slammed! Our gym is closed.
> 
> I saw people swimming and stuff outside and laying out by their pools!
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait until tonight.... when it comes!


OH yeah you're in broward, right? Or is coral springs in palm beach county? You guys are gonna get hit worse than us (supposedly).


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> That's cool about the PM's and I'll wait. No rush.
> 
> What are you doing for the remainder of the day? Have they evacuated and disallow anyone from horsing around on South Beach, today?


Well the evacuation in miami beach went into effect yesterday at 4 pm. The beach streets are empty except for a few locals who decided to stay, and some tourists who don't know any better. BUt for the most part... ghost town. Everything except my gym and the eckerd drugs/cvs across the street is closed.

Me? I'm gonna just hang out here at my folks' house. Cook up some healthy food so as to not have to eat the cuban heart attacks my mom's got going, go jogging later before it gets really bad, and then who knows... Being the computer geek I am, will probably stay online until the power goes out or I pass out whichever comes first. haha! 

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You can even add one more to the florida peeps list. My brother's girlfriend just joined the forum yesterday too. Cristina... she's got a post in the newbies threads.
> 
> *Very Cool!  I just checked it out and posted there!  *
> 
> ...



*I'm in between all of this.  Non chalantly I talk about this storm and then, next thing you know I'm cutting my stinkin' finger helping some cutie put up her shutters!  Ouch!  I need a shower from sweating and stuff!  *


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH yeah you're in broward, right? Or is coral springs in palm beach county? You guys are gonna get hit worse than us (supposedly).



Broward and Palm Beach line!  Well, we'll just see what happens.....  I'm trying not to think about it but know I have one to two tasks while the winds are whipping and the rain is falling!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well the evacuation in miami beach went into effect yesterday at 4 pm. The beach streets are empty except for a few locals who decided to stay, and some tourists who don't know any better. BUt for the most part... ghost town. Everything except my gym and the eckerd drugs/cvs across the street is closed.
> 
> *Yes, that's what I kind of figured....  I don't see a problem going to the beach today and I should've because I would've had it all to myself and then, EVACUTED when the time was neccessary!  *
> 
> ...



*Cool!  Well, our band has a show supposedly in WPB on Tuesday but that will remain to be seen.  We'll see!  However, I am going to do research for venues in the northeast here in about 2 hours.  I have to go out for a few minutes but I am coming home, watching some TV and chatting with you guys until yes, the power or the storm develops!!  *


----------



## heeholler (Sep 3, 2004)

We got off early today so some people could board up their homes. I drove inland to stay with friends just got inland a bit ago. Hopefully things will not be too bad.


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Hee Holler!

Glad you could join us!!!  For once it must be nice to say your on the West coast of Florida!!!

How ya been?

I'll be back a little bit later everyone (2 hours)

Take care!

D

PS.  GoalGetter.... I'm going to start referring to you as GG.  Hope that doesn't bother you!  I'm just lazy typing your name out!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> ...PS. GoalGetter.... I'm going to start referring to you as GG. Hope that doesn't bother you! I'm just lazy typing your name out!


Not at all. haha! I just hope there isn't another GG that will get confused or offended!


----------



## heeholler (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi David! You're right about that about staying at the west coast. I hope that the storm doesnt do any damage to your area. I really hope that it will just peter out by the time it gets here and maybe we will get lucky and just get all rain. Stay safe David and every one else from Florida also.
Oh yeah when I see the initials GG it always makes me think of the site I am a mod on cause we call it GG for short.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

heeholler said:
			
		

> ... I hope that the storm doesnt do any damage to your area. I really hope that it will just peter out by the time it gets here and maybe we will get lucky and just get all rain. Stay safe David and every one else from Florida also...


Thanks heeholler!



			
				heeholler said:
			
		

> Oh yeah when I see the initials GG it always makes me think of the site I am a mod on cause we call it GG for short.


I hope that site you're talking about isn't a pr0n site! haha!


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 3, 2004)

this hurricane is gay 

it's looking more and more like they evacuated for nothing. if anything, south. florida evacuated _to_ the hurricane


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> this hurricane is gay
> 
> it's looking more and more like they evacuated for nothing. if anything, south. florida evacuated _to_ the hurricane


what are you talking about TO the hurricane? everyone is leaving south and west or out of the state altogether... The hurricane is going to hit the east coast... 

It's definitely gay though. It sucks. Wasn't it floyd or bonnie or one of those other ones with an equally gay name that totally teased us into a hurricane preparedness frenzy only to veer completely away from us at the last minute and end up hitting the carolinas instead?


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 3, 2004)

are you watching this thing?  It's just scared.  It saw what we did to it's buddy bonnie and charlie.  As soon as they got here we w00ped it's ass and it faded into a breeze.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 3, 2004)

ok, look at the facts.  It's named "Francis"  

what kinda gay name is that right?  It's here cuz it got big since it was picked on in high school.  But once he got here it's just sitting there without the balls to make his move.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> ...what kinda gay name is that right? It's here cuz it got big since it was picked on in high school...


hahaha ok now you have me laughing out loud!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not at all. haha! I just hope there isn't another GG that will get confused or offended!



Cool!  I knew you wouldn't get offended and as for another somebody actually be called GG, I KNOW there isn't.  Unless, someone changes there name to that!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> are you watching this thing?  It's just scared.  It saw what we did to it's buddy bonnie and charlie.  As soon as they got here we w00ped it's ass and it faded into a breeze.




  Tell that to those of us in the UCF area at that time and those wt/ power for almost 5 days.......


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Tell that to those of us in the UCF area at that time and those wt/ power for almost 5 days.......


it hit you guys at ucf? i thought it went straight to the carolinas that time


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> it hit you guys at ucf? i thought it went straight to the carolinas that time



Charley trampled Central Florida!!  In the Winter Park area in particular.  It was played off worse because in most parts the tres are so old that every 1/8 of a mile, you 'd see trees on powerlines, houses, streets etc.!  Life was so miserable because the gas was out, stores/restaurants were closed... everything!!!   Sucha shame!  Oh yeah, cell phones were not operable so communications were down unless you had an old style phone!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

going to your most recent PM now!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 3, 2004)

Goo d luck guys, lights just went out here in Kendall (battery backup)


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Goo d luck guys, lights just went out here in Kendall (battery backup)


Are you serious?! Your power is out already?! DAMMMN!

We've barely even gotten some wind and rain.


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

That odd.  I know it's coming soon!  Sorry to hear about that Fantasma!


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 3, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Tell that to those of us in the UCF area at that time and those wt/ power for almost 5 days.......


luckily you were there to scare it off I'm sure


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 3, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Warning: I'm totally going to vent, skip this if you think you'll be annoyed!
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can see how your workout schedule and diet are more important than peoples lives.

Shit happens.  Get a fucking grip.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can see how your workout schedule and diet are more important than peoples lives.
> 
> Shit happens. Get a fucking grip.


Yeah well if you'd read the entire thread, you'd see that i was being semi-humorous.

And yes, my workout and diet are VERY important to me. 


P.S.
The only peoples' lives who are really in danger are the jackasses who refuse to leave their trailers or oceanfront condos with floor-to-ceiling glass windows. I don't feel sorry for them. Natural selection in modern times.


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's my point - What can you do about it?  Not a damn thing.  

I know you were trying to be humorous, but you should consider your audience.  Ever think to consider that perhaps someone's parents (or brother, sister, etc.) were killed in a Hurricane?  Didn't think so.

So, while your workout and diet may be VERY important to you, it really comes to be all about YOU, doesn't it.  You further elborate on your point by saying you don't feel sorry for people that die in these type of disasters.

Well, what can one say?  You are one selfish cold-hearted bitch, IMHO.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Here's my point - What can you do about it? Not a damn thing.
> 
> I know you were trying to be humorous, but you should consider your audience. Ever think to consider that perhaps someone's parents (or brother, sister, etc.) were killed in a Hurricane? Didn't think so.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's all about me. Me me me. I am totally and completely a selfish, cold-hearted bitch. As you said, there is not a damn thing I can do about it ("it" being the hurricane) so if I want to bitch and vent a little, then great. 

I'm not going to walk on eggshells "just in case" someone's brother died in a hurricane --- f*ck this, you know what? I don't have to make any excuses or offer explanations for what I say. I felt like venting. Some people felt like replying, and that's that. 

So yeah, thanks for voicing your opinion. Glad you got it off your chest. I hope you feel better now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 3, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> ...You further elborate on your point by saying you don't feel sorry for people that die in these type of disasters.


Would you really be able to feel sorry for someone who is being told to leave for their own safety, but chooses to stay knowing VERY WELL that they could die? YOu can do whatever you want with your free will, but if someone tells me that I need to leave the area because it's dangerous (which they did), then I pack up a few things and leave (which I did).


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 3, 2004)

Actually, I feel sorry for anyone that dies in a natural disaster.  Just like those dipshits that run to their basement during a tornado and die anyway. (Isn't that just crazy of them?)

I actually came here to edit my post, to tone it down.  You've already posted a response to it, so I'll leave it be.

Since I know, or knew, people that died in Andrew, your post came off as callous to say the least.  But like you said, it's all about you.


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> luckily you were there to scare it off I'm sure




It didn't work because it came at full force but not like Punta Gorda!  If anything, I felt like I compelled it rather than scared it off.  A lot of people thought I brought it with me bc/ I from south Florida!  LOL!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

To: Stickboy

I LIVE here in South Florida and was supposed to take the brunt of the eye but it didn't turn out that way.  I don't thing what Goal Getter was implying was negative or selfish.  I'm glad SOMEONE started a thread on it.  I don't think anyone really cared that was NOT affected by it.  

Let it be, I like her and she is a very nice person.  Don't take the Subject of the thread literally.  You've made your point so "let it be" as you said.

This thread and the posts within this thread we're replied to by Floridian's!!!  No one has been OFFENDED in any manner.  If I die tonight/tomorrow, I'm certainly not going to think about the title of this thread and the creator.

SHIT HAPPENS.  You've said it best!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2004)

The rain is here and so aren't the winds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 4, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> No one has been OFFENDED in any manner.



Just *how* do you know that?  Do you speak for me, or for others?

That's a pretty bold statement, considering you don't know me from Adam.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Actually, I feel sorry for anyone that dies in a natural disaster. Just like those dipshits that run to their basement during a tornado and die anyway. (Isn't that just crazy of them?)
> 
> I actually came here to edit my post, to tone it down. You've already posted a response to it, so I'll leave it be.
> 
> Since I know, or knew, people that died in Andrew, your post came off as callous to say the least. But like you said, it's all about you.


I was going to come back and tone my response down too, but then i fell asleep.

I wanted to say that I understand the point you were trying to make, but that I guess because I haven't ever lost any family members in a hurricane or other natural disaster, the thought didn't really cross my mind. I mean I really didn't think about that at all. It was just a whiny, little bitch thread because I've picked up momentum in my training and was determined to not miss a single session at the gym through october.

It was more of a "haha, would you look at how obsessed I've become that this is what I'm thinking about during a hurricane!" kind of thing.

Anyway, I sincerely apologize if you were offended or hurt by my comments.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> To: Stickboy
> 
> I LIVE here in South Florida and was supposed to take the brunt of the eye but it didn't turn out that way. I don't thing what Goal Getter was implying was negative or selfish. I'm glad SOMEONE started a thread on it. I don't think anyone really cared that was NOT affected by it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> The rain is here and so aren't the winds!!!!!!!!!


Haha! I guess I slept through all of that. Just got up and had breakfast a few minutes ago. Haven't even looked outside yet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Just *how* do you know that? Do you speak for me, or for others?
> 
> That's a pretty bold statement, considering you don't know me from Adam.


I think he meant no one of the people who has added their comments to the thread. We've all been joking around about running on the beach and scaring off hurricanes, and stuff. If anyone else was offended they probably just didn't want to comment and moved on to another thread about something else.


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Haha! I guess I slept through all of that. Just got up and had breakfast a few minutes ago. Haven't even looked outside yet.


 
For the last two days, I think I've become a cat... with lots of sleep!  Many that know me and read my journals knows that "Sleep" is NOT in my vocabulary.  It's strange, I wish the gym was open, however, our complex is still open and I see no reason why I can't go down to use the treadmill!  I need to kick in my metabolism while I have a series of days off!

I slept up until 12:30 am and did some research until 3:30 am.

Here I am awaken again and the winds are MUCH stronger.  I don't hear the rain though!

Did you sleep well, GG?


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I think he meant no one of the people who has added their comments to the thread. We've all been joking around about running on the beach and scaring off hurricanes, and stuff. If anyone else was offended they probably just didn't want to comment and moved on to another thread about something else.



Yes, and he's made his opinions clear and I had no right to assume his thoughts or speak on anyone else behalf.

MOVING ON is the best thing right now so therefore, I'm NOT going to continue on with it!

However, anyone who wants to speak on the negative in a positive way can do so.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> For the last two days, I think I've become a cat... with lots of sleep! Many that know me and read my journals knows that "Sleep" is NOT in my vocabulary. It's strange, I wish the gym was open, however, our complex is still open and I see no reason why I can't go down to use the treadmill! I need to kick in my metabolism while I have a series of days off!
> 
> I slept up until 12:30 am and did some research until 3:30 am.
> 
> ...


funny - when I started working out seriously earlier this year, I went from a lifestyle where I slept like 3 hours a night, to getting a full 8 hours almost every night. At first Ifelt like I was missing out on stuff , but then I figured, this was more important to me. 

Research? On?

And no. no wind or rain here. Man I think my parents' neighborhood is an imaginary place. I must have crossed over to an alternate reality or something. The sun is out, there is a BREEZE but not a hard wind or anything. Birds are fluttering about in the yard. Nice day to chill out by the pool And I might. Haha!

Slept ok. I woke up in the middle of the night and was like, "WHERE THE HELL AM I?!" for like a split second!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Just *how* do you know that? Do you speak for me, or for others?
> 
> That's a pretty bold statement, considering you don't know me from Adam.


Hey Stickboy, nothing against you man, in fact, sometimes when one writes stuff, it seems a lot worse than if it was a plain conversation. I am not sure if you meant the same but you sounded pissed off. You need to take a deep breath and relax....
I live in Southern South Florida, you know, where Andrew hit. I knew people who lost their homes and people who died in the storm (Andrew). That storm hit quite close to me. You dont know what is like but most of us that were here then do know and try to deal with it... 
I have spent 2 full days putting up shutters for family and friends so that something like that doesn't happen again. I am tired and beaten up.
GoalGetter was trying to be humorous about this. How else do you want her or us to deal with this? Do you want us to hide under a rock and cry? Do you know for a fact that she wasn't nervous and was trying to deal with this with a little humor? Did you had to try to make it worse by berating her? I have two small children and was scared SHITLESS, but I couldn't show it because I don't want them or my wife thinking that I am not under control. Do you know how hard that is? The only way I have dealt with it is by laughing and joking around so that I don't have to think about the kind of damage that this type of storm can live on my 3 year old. My 7 month old won't remember....My brother was 10 when Andrew hit and he still remembers sitting on a couch that we put in front of our front door while the wind was trying to pop the door open.
You are in New Mexico right? Monitor the hurricane and just pray for the people who are going to get hit with the full force of it.  That's all you really can do. If you have family or friends here, pray for them. The good news is that the hurricane has lost strength and is not as powerful as it was earlier. Still, this will bring lots of water here...
Either way, think about it, and take it easy on Goal Getter. It's hard enough to be dealing with all this crap around here already.
Once again, Stickboy, I am not upset or trying to berate you, I am frustrated and tired...
Hey, no hard feelings here. I hope the same in your neck of the woods...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey guys,


How about this?  Electricity was gone for about 7 minutes at home and never lost it again.
I didn't log in because I was trying not to get my computer damaged.  You never know what can happen and I just rebuilt it no more than a month ago.
How are ya'll doing?  I have seen strong winds (not very heavy though),and rain.  Not much more.  My house is shuttered well, so the only outlet is my front door....
Was anyone watching WSVN earlier?  There were two idiots riding out the storm in a sailboat and a yacht in West Palm Beach.  They just pulled the Yacht in.  I wish someone had beaten down this idiot when he or she got off the boat.  They don't understand the amount of lives that they are risking.
They haven't gotten to the sailboat yet, a worse moron.  I am awaiting a beat down.....
Anyway, we shoudl be getting hit some around midday today.
I'll be on and off until the hard stuff comes in and then be on after....when it's over.


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> funny - when I started working out seriously earlier this year, I went from a lifestyle where I slept like 3 hours a night, to getting a full 8 hours almost every night. At first Ifelt like I was missing out on stuff , but then I figured, this was more important to me.
> 
> *I now know what 8 hours of  sleep feels!    I don't feel any better however, I know I'm not at work and getting paid for it.  I just walked outside and it's the same.  Just winds, though.  Not much rain!  Our power flicked off while I was typing in my journal!  Hey, my South Floridian's, you think this and Andrew were bad, go to my last two entries of my journal!!!!!!  TRUST ME!  Well GG, I may have to make you have a relapse of sleeping 3 hours for one night because I want you to come out and see the band!   Do you think you and your friend's can do that for me?    *
> 
> ...



*I've done that and it freaks me out.  Worse off, I've dreamnt I was sleeping somewhere else while at home.  Somewhere in my childhood!  Strange!!!!*


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Stickboy, nothing against you man, in fact, sometimes when one writes stuff, it seems a lot worse than if it was a plain conversation. I am not sure if you meant the same but you sounded pissed off. You need to take a deep breath and relax....
> I live in Southern South Florida, you know, where Andrew hit. I knew people who lost their homes and people who died in the storm (Andrew). That storm hit quite close to me. You dont know what is like but most of us that were here then do know and try to deal with it...
> I have spent 2 full days putting up shutters for family and friends so that something like that doesn't happen again. I am tired and beaten up.
> GoalGetter was trying to be humorous about this. How else do you want her or us to deal with this? Do you want us to hide under a rock and cry? Do you know for a fact that she wasn't nervous and was trying to deal with this with a little humor? Did you had to try to make it worse by berating her? I have two small children and was scared SHITLESS, but I couldn't show it because I don't want them or my wife thinking that I am not under control. Do you know how hard that is? The only way I have dealt with it is by laughing and joking around so that I don't have to think about the kind of damage that this type of storm can live on my 3 year old. My 7 month old won't remember....My brother was 10 when Andrew hit and he still remembers sitting on a couch that we put in front of our front door while the wind was trying to pop the door open.
> ...



 

I know, I've helped a few neighbors and my work put up shutters and to know that those same people are going to need help taken them down!  I think I need a vacation after all of this!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> How about this?  Electricity was gone for about 7 minutes at home and never lost it again.
> ...



Didn't get to see that because my Satellite is out.  I wonder why?    I believe thier are going to be a few "clowns" out there doing stupid stuff!  That must be one messed up mother to be out in the Ocean!  That's the last place I'd be unless I'm with GG where the sun is shining and the birds are chirping!  LMAO!!  You're too funny, GG.  I really am starting to like your personality!


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 4, 2004)

Apologies folks, I guess I took your post in the wrong way goalgetter.  I didn't see the humor in it, but after re-reading it, I can see you were just kind of blowing off steam.

So, forgive me for getting upset.  Sorry for the name calling goalgetter, it was uncalled for and I apologize.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

I Stickboy you are a good guy.  I hope there are no hard feelings for what I wrote you.  I didn't mean it as a way to lecture....

I am really tired and beaten up, so if it came out differently, I meant it as an explanation only buddy.....


----------



## redspy (Sep 4, 2004)

How are things going out there?  I assume you've still got internet access?  I've not been following the news.


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Apologies folks, I guess I took your post in the wrong way goalgetter.  I didn't see the humor in it, but after re-reading it, I can see you were just kind of blowing off steam.
> 
> So, forgive me for getting upset.  Sorry for the name calling goalgetter, it was uncalled for and I apologize.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> How are things going out there? I assume you've still got internet access? I've not been following the news.


Kinda' funky down south, but I know not as bad as where David is....

Thanks for your interest


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> How are things going out there?  I assume you've still got internet access?  I've not been following the news.



Me neither and I live here!    My friend that just moved to Port St. Lucie has been glued to the TV since yesterday and last night he tells me to RUN for my life.

I see it like this.   See the news, get the estimated time frame and then within 6 hours review the news again.  Otherwise, just prepare and seek out options for the aftermath.  No options?  Well........  I've lived wt/ certainties before temporarily but there are always solutions.  3 of them are *prepare, relax and be patient!*


----------



## BritChick (Sep 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I was going to come back and tone my response down too, but then i fell asleep.
> 
> I wanted to say that I understand the point you were trying to make, but that I guess because I haven't ever lost any family members in a hurricane or other natural disaster, the thought didn't really cross my mind. I mean I really didn't think about that at all. It was just a whiny, little bitch thread because I've picked up momentum in my training and was determined to not miss a single session at the gym through october.
> 
> ...



Hey GG,
I can understand where you were coming from and know that your intent was not to be callous or offensive... everyone deals with these things differently... personally I deal with most things in my life with sarcasm and humour... it's my coping mechanism, not everybody understands!   
Anyhow, nice post and good for you for being big enough to apologize to those who did find it offensive.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> How about this? Electricity was gone for about 7 minutes at home and never lost it again.
> I didn't log in because I was trying not to get my computer damaged. You never know what can happen and I just rebuilt it no more than a month ago.
> How are ya'll doing? I have seen strong winds (not very heavy though),and rain. Not much more. My house is shuttered well, so the only outlet is my front door....
> ...


We've had a few flickers when the electricity goes out, but it's been on steadily. No big black outs or anything.

I did see the guy on the yacht. What a dummy. They were anchored out there, like to spend the storm out on the ocean! Can you be any stupider? These people either have no common sense or balls of steel.

Fantasma, where in south florida are you? I'm in the coconut grove area.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I now know what 8 hours of sleep feels!  I don't feel any better however, I know I'm not at work and getting paid for it.


Same here. Glad to be home, getting paid for it. I was expecting a 3 day weekend and got a 5 day weekend instead. Gotta love that. TOo bad it's under these conditions though. 



			
				david said:
			
		

> I just walked outside and it's the same. Just winds, though. Not much rain! Our power flicked off while I was typing in my journal! Hey, my South Floridian's, you think this and Andrew were bad, go to my last two entries of my journal!!!!!! TRUST ME! Well GG, I may have to make you have a relapse of sleeping 3 hours for one night because I want you to come out and see the band!  Do you think you and your friend's can do that for me?


I think i can round up a few people and go check out the band, so long as it's a friday or saturday!



			
				david said:
			
		

> Hey GG, you MUST be typing in your sleep! Are you serious the sun is out and all that stuff? You're typing like your in Aruba or something!


That was a few hours ago. Now there is a lot of wind, no more sun. scattered showers. The birds are gone, too :-( I wasn't kidding before, though. It was a gorgeous morning. For about 1/2 an hour, anyway. 

I've spent most of the morning hanging with my mom, she gave me a pedicure, we watched Food TV and an episode of CLean Sweep, and now I'm just about to pull out my hair, i'm so bored again.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> ...I believe thier are going to be a few "clowns" out there doing stupid stuff! That must be one messed up mother to be out in the Ocean! ...


Did you see on channel four, the surfers out on pompano beach? That's NUTS! I mean, I don't understand the whole surfer mentality. Surfing is fun and all... but those hard core, die hard surfers... man. They wer having issues with the cops and everything. He's CRAZY. And like him there are a handful all up and down the coast today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Apologies folks, I guess I took your post in the wrong way goalgetter. I didn't see the humor in it, but after re-reading it, I can see you were just kind of blowing off steam.
> 
> So, forgive me for getting upset. Sorry for the name calling goalgetter, it was uncalled for and I apologize.


That's OK stickboy. It's a tough time down here right now, thankfully not as bad as it was originally predicted to be, but still very serious.

Emotions are running the gamut from delirious to angry to worried and scared shitless.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> How are things going out there? I assume you've still got internet access? I've not been following the news.


Hey redspy - thanks for asking. Things, as you have probably read from those of us giving occasional updates, are progressing... more wind, more water... nothing major yet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Stickboy, nothing against you man, in fact, sometimes when one writes stuff, it seems a lot worse than if it was a plain conversation...
> Hey, no hard feelings here. I hope the same in your neck of the woods...


Thanks, Tony. Best of luck to you and your family down there, too. We're all in this together.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> We've had a few flickers when the electricity goes out, but it's been on steadily. No big black outs or anything.
> 
> I did see the guy on the yacht. What a dummy. They were anchored out there, like to spend the storm out on the ocean! Can you be any stupider? These people either have no common sense or balls of steel.
> 
> Fantasma, where in south florida are you? I'm in the coconut grove area.


Hi GG,

It'll be easier if you call me Tony .
I live in West Kendall....It's funny how the wind is blowing in from the west.  We are in the bottom of the hurricane's area.  
Aren't you close to water?  Did you evacuate?
The wind is literally kicking over here...
I'll be back in a bit....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey GG,
> I can understand where you were coming from and know that your intent was not to be callous or offensive... everyone deals with these things differently... personally I deal with most things in my life with sarcasm and humour... it's my coping mechanism, not everybody understands!
> Anyhow, nice post and good for you for being big enough to apologize to those who did find it offensive.


BritChick: Thanks. I'm bitchy but if I recognize I might have screwed up, I'll try to make it right...

Yeah, humor and sarcasm are my favorite coping mechanism. In person, you know when you can roll your eyes while saying something, or make a funny face, or just the inflection in your tone of voice can provide a clue that you're being funny. BUt i can see how that's all stripped away when it's just words on a computer screen. It's hard to interpret without the non-verbal cues. 

I get in trouble a lot because of that, when I write emails and stuff  haha...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi GG,
> 
> It'll be easier if you call me Tony .
> I live in West Kendall....It's funny how the wind is blowing in from the west. We are in the bottom of the hurricane's area.
> ...


Tony - yeah i realized that afterwards. 

No i'm not close to water. I'm on the west side of US1, closer to coral way than to the grove. I just say the grove because it's a general poitn of reference for the area. If I say "Shenandoah" no one really knows where I"m talking about. 

Yeah the wind is picking up but not bad at all. I wouldn't say it's kicking yet... No trees down, no loose things flying around. I'm surprised because what I see on TV is pretty violent, but none of that is going on around here.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

*Oh and get this...*

My mom told my dad to bring some food home yesterday on his way home from work. You know, we're expecting "emergency" food - canned chicken, bottled water, crackers, whatever. 

What does my dad bring home? A five-layer chocolate mousse cake and a flan, a sack of Cuban sandwiches, and two loaves of cuban bread. HAHAHA! 

Hurricane Emergency Preparedness - Miami Style.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tony - yeah i realized that afterwards.
> 
> No i'm not close to water. I'm on the west side of US1, closer to coral way than to the grove. I just say the grove because it's a general poitn of reference for the area. If I say "Shenandoah" no one really knows where I"m talking about.
> 
> Yeah the wind is picking up but not bad at all. I wouldn't say it's kicking yet... No trees down, no loose things flying around. I'm surprised because what I see on TV is pretty violent, but none of that is going on around here.


You are not too far from my sister, but she does live in the east side of US1, barely. She lives on the buildings next to the water. Somewhat close to Gables by the Sea.  She evacuated and is hanging out at my parents'


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 4, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> It didn't work because it came at full force but not like Punta Gorda! If anything, I felt like I compelled it rather than scared it off. A lot of people thought I brought it with me bc/ I from south Florida! LOL!


I had to work in the west coast for storm Restoration after Charley.  I was computer support for the restoration facilites.  It was pretty bad.  Not as bad as Andrew, but there was still some significant damage.  I hope this one is not as bad.  *crossing my fingers*


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My mom told my dad to bring some food home yesterday on his way home from work. You know, we're expecting "emergency" food - canned chicken, bottled water, crackers, whatever.
> 
> What does my dad bring home? A five-layer chocolate mousse cake and a flan, a sack of Cuban sandwiches, and two loaves of cuban bread. HAHAHA!
> 
> Hurricane Emergency Preparedness - Miami Style.


chica, your going to save me a cuban sandwich, and a flan...   I flan.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 4, 2004)

this storm is lame

i feel bad for the bahamas though, the eye just kinda went right on top of it and stayed there all the way until it went down to a level 2

it's still pretty much just resting it's rump on the islands while it watches us from afar


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey all, I am finally out of here...
The winds are kicking and the electricity went bye bye...
I'll see what happens....my battery backup is beeping....

Ya'll be safe...Adios


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 4, 2004)

*frances go away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey all, I am finally out of here...
> The winds are kicking and the electricity went bye bye...
> I'll see what happens....my battery backup is beeping....
> 
> Ya'll be safe...Adios


later fanta, stay safe 

power went off once, but came right back on... Internet access  
And we're still getting the bands of rain here...feels like someone is switching the switch on and off...


----------



## BritChick (Sep 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> BritChick: Thanks. I'm bitchy



This is a womans prerogative isn't it?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> This is a womans prerogative isn't it?!


hahahahahaha!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, we're back over here.

Man, did this storm...er...actually, is this storm causing a lot of damage or what...
I imagine GG is Ok, not too sure about you David.  Keep your head up and kick Frances' ass...
Electricity went out really for about 20 minutes yesterday and never left us again.
After some shingles falling off the roof and a few tree branches on the street, all else seems Ok...


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> We've had a few flickers when the electricity goes out, but it's been on steadily. No big black outs or anything.
> 
> I did see the guy on the yacht. What a dummy. They were anchored out there, like to spend the storm out on the ocean! Can you be any stupider? These people either have no common sense or balls of steel.
> 
> Fantasma, where in south florida are you? I'm in the coconut grove area.




I didn't see that (for obvious reasons, too... no electricity)    I wished I did see it!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Same here. Glad to be home, getting paid for it. I was expecting a 3 day weekend and got a 5 day weekend instead. Gotta love that. TOo bad it's under these conditions though.
> 
> *As Spanky of the Lil' Rascal's would say, "And-howwwww!"  Yeah, I'm that old!  *
> 
> ...



I hear ya but at least your with power!  I'm going to fire up the gas grill (outside of course) and cook up the food that potential could spoil!

I'm so glad you all are doing well though!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Did you see on channel four, the surfers out on pompano beach? That's NUTS! I mean, I don't understand the whole surfer mentality. Surfing is fun and all... but those hard core, die hard surfers... man. They wer having issues with the cops and everything. He's CRAZY. And like him there are a handful all up and down the coast today.



No, I missed it!    What I didn't miss was seeing someone barbacue in the apartment!  I was out walking aong the street and I saw these huge flames from a hallway so I went running over there and I'm watching these people and I say, "Is everything all right?  What's that smoke and fire?"  They tell me their Barbecuing and I said, "Where?"  They said, "inside the apartment.

How retarded is that??


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I get in trouble a lot because of that, when I write emails and stuff  haha...



You've seemed quite charming and Okey-dokey to me so far!  I think your pretty damn cool, personally!  Let me know when your in those moods though!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My mom told my dad to bring some food home yesterday on his way home from work. You know, we're expecting "emergency" food - canned chicken, bottled water, crackers, whatever.
> 
> What does my dad bring home? A five-layer chocolate mousse cake and a flan, a sack of Cuban sandwiches, and two loaves of cuban bread. HAHAHA!
> 
> Hurricane Emergency Preparedness - Miami Style.



Mmnnn..... Cuban Sandwiches!!!!  I don't about that cake though... kinda makes me thirsty though thinking about it.  So, how was the cake, GG?

That's awesome about what your Dad did.... it's something I probably do, too!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, we're back over here.
> 
> Man, did this storm...er...actually, is this storm causing a lot of damage or what...
> I imagine GG is Ok, not too sure about you David.  Keep your head up and kick Frances' ass...
> ...



Yes, I'm somewhat OK minus the card playing I did with my cute neighbors drinking Jaigermeister and Red Bull.  I have  freakin' headache!  I'm here at work and I just finished setting up the computers etc. and have been enjoying electricity for the last hour!  Our place is fine as I knew it would but the elctricity is just another F@cking story!  I could breath on our Power system and it would go out!  Yes, I am ticked off but I expected it to go out!  

How are you and the family, Tony?  Have you gone out to access any other people's damage?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 5, 2004)

We're good Dave, thanks for asking.  Ya'll Ok over there?

You know it's funny you asked about assesing damage....

I went ouside yesterday to check on my house and had noticed that my shingles were losening up. Then I got a dose of reality. A gust of wind hit me and almost threw me into my car. Never did I see that coming....THat must have been at around 6:00 pm. Didn't go back out there until this morning. It all seemed Ok. I am not sure about my neighbors yet or my backyard, but I can tell you that I lost 10-12 shingles last night, and if that wasn't enough, as I was checking the front of my house, I got rained on. Not normal rain, you know, sprkinkles then rain, no it just poured right then and there and caught me outside like the ass that I am. 
I am now on my way outside to check the back and the neighbors.
Lots of branches on the ground and one large one landed next to my neighbor's car. He got very lucky...
I'll go check and let you know.
Have you gone out to see what's going on? You guys got nailed and in fact should still be getting hit pretty hard by those feeder bands...


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm outside and feeling the bands that's for sure!

What is up with Hurrican Ivan??  When is that suppose to hit??


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 5, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, we're back over here.
> 
> Man, did this storm...er...actually, is this storm causing a lot of damage or what...
> I imagine GG is Ok, not too sure about you David. Keep your head up and kick Frances' ass...
> ...


Yeah I'm just hunky dory here. BOREDOM is the only thing I can possibly complain about right now. I"ve watched enough food tv to make up for all the days I haven't even turned on my TV. We are all ok. No flooding, no broken things, just a few palm fronds (fronds? is that what they're called?) on the ground.

Glad you and your family are ok, Tony. TOo bad about the shingles, but that's minor, compared to what could have been.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I hear ya but at least your with power! I'm going to fire up the gas grill (outside of course) and cook up the food that potential could spoil!
> 
> I'm so glad you all are doing well though!


MMMM. bbq. I've got two chicken breast fillets left. I've cooked like a maniac the past two days.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> No, I missed it!  What I didn't miss was seeing someone barbacue in the apartment! I was out walking aong the street and I saw these huge flames from a hallway so I went running over there and I'm watching these people and I say, "Is everything all right? What's that smoke and fire?" They tell me their Barbecuing and I said, "Where?" They said, "inside the apartment.
> 
> How retarded is that??


TOo retarded for words! haha! Man, that's like one of the big fat hurricane no-no's! Carbon monoxide poisoning kills. Do these people not realize that? NOt to mention the fire hazard!

YOu should have called the police on them. They're putting other people's lives in danger, too.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

Chicken breast is all I have left!  all 10 lbs. worth!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm somewhat OK minus the card playing I did with my cute neighbors drinking Jaigermeister and Red Bull. I have freakin' headache! I'm here at work and I just finished setting up the computers etc. and have been enjoying electricity for the last hour! Our place is fine as I knew it would but the elctricity is just another F@cking story! I could breath on our Power system and it would go out! Yes, I am ticked off but I expected it to go out!
> 
> How are you and the family, Tony? Have you gone out to access any other people's damage?


Red Bull - you know? I'd never had red bull until this thursday. Courtesy of the same man who brought the five layer cake. At least the red bull was sugar free. ANd no, I didn't have any cake! Wouldn't know how it was!

Staying here has been a true test of my dedication to eating healthy. I have not faltered once.

Hey so is your power back? I gather it is...


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> TOo retarded for words! haha! Man, that's like one of the big fat hurricane no-no's! Carbon monoxide poisoning kills. Do these people not realize that? NOt to mention the fire hazard!
> 
> YOu should have called the police on them. They're putting other people's lives in danger, too.



You've got that right!  I couldn't call out bc/ the phones weren't working!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh great..... the Publix is only opened in Miami-Dade!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey GG, happy to hear from you.

Yeah, I am glad that the only thing, so far, is the shingles.  I haven't gone out back yet.  My backyard faces 147th avenue, so I have nothing but my fence and a Sedanos to protect my house.  The good is that my dish is still working and my tv is fine....


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

I hear all the restaurant's on Ocean Drive are now opened for you guys!!!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, it looks like everything in the south is somewhat back to normal.... let's just see what Monday brings with Hurricane Ivan!  

I do KNOW this!  I have a night flight to Orlando this coming Friday!!!

God, know what this is going to bring!


----------



## Flex (Sep 5, 2004)

anyone know how Palm beach is? 

My boy lives right there, and i saw on the news that took a brunt of the storm. 

I tried calling him, but he didnt even pick up his cell. 

maybe he got picked up and blown to Oz.....


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> anyone know how Palm beach is?
> 
> My boy lives right there, and i saw on the news that took a brunt of the storm.
> 
> ...



I hope that he didn't get picked up and blown away!!!  

WPB got walloped!!!  They took a direct hit on the storm as it entered landfall and it staggered at 8 miles and hour so, the bands around the hurricane were just as stressful on the city as the eye of the hurricane.  I hope your boy is OK and as for the Cellphone... give it some time.  They've lost a lot of communications there!!


----------



## Flex (Sep 6, 2004)

DAMN.
thanks alot David. I'll have to keep trying to get a hold of him.

your ok though, right?


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes, alive and kicking!  I, too need to find out how my friend's are faring up their in Palmn Beach County!  Let me know when you can get through.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 7, 2004)

no one worry about me!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> BritChick: Thanks. I'm bitchy but if I recognize I might have screwed up, I'll try to make it right...
> 
> Yeah, humor and sarcasm are my favorite coping mechanism. In person, you know when you can roll your eyes while saying something, or make a funny face, or just the inflection in your tone of voice can provide a clue that you're being funny. BUt i can see how that's all stripped away when it's just words on a computer screen. It's hard to interpret without the non-verbal cues.
> 
> I get in trouble a lot because of that, when I write emails and stuff  haha...


Fuck 'em if they can't take a joke!

P.S. I can't take a joke.....so when are ya coming over?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Fuck 'em if they can't take a joke!
> 
> P.S. I can't take a joke.....so when are ya coming over?


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 7, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> no one worry about me!


 Glad you're OK crono! haha!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> no one worry about me!



I WORRIED........................


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> no one worry about me!


Sorry Crono, I didin't think you'd get affected again....
I hope you're doing well bud....


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 7, 2004)

no I died and none of you give a vuck! 

I hate you allllll


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 7, 2004)

who died...?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 7, 2004)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> who died...?


 Crono, the drama queen


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2004)

Cronno is crazzee  

Hi gals!!!! Cris & GG!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

*That does it.*

This is the last hurricane season I'll be spending in Florida. Screw this crap.


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is the last hurricane season I'll be spending in Florida. Screw this crap.



Hi GG!! 

Please don't go!  This should be the last hurricane until the next season!

It'll get better, I swear!  

Hey, I got some good news for you (band-wise) and I hope you go!


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 9, 2004)

Haven't had much time to follow the news & weather, but has the hurricane hit Tampa yet?

I last spoke to my cousin & his girlfriend there, he was in the middle of boarding up the windows & preparing it for the hurricane as water was already leaking into the house.

He only has a cell phone & I haven't been able to reach him since Saturday as he told me to call him back on Sunday.

He said he was staying there unless there was a change of plans.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Haven't had much time to follow the news & weather, but has the hurricane hit Tampa yet?
> 
> I last spoke to my cousin & his girlfriend there, he was in the middle of boarding up the windows & preparing it for the hurricane as water was already leaking into the house.
> 
> ...


 Well, Frances kinda hit tampa i think. But that was last week. This week we're boarding up (or staying boarded up) for Ivan, which is on its way out here by this weekend or monday. 

  t3h g4yz0r.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 9, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Hi GG!!
> 
> Please don't go!  This should be the last hurricane until the next season!



Ummm have you not seen Ivan. HeS alittle south, but its not looking good.
And hey did you see the post about I Degress and the Worsteiner event?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> no I died and none of you give a vuck!
> 
> I hate you allllll


So, you wrote this "posthumorously"?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> "...posthumorously..."


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey GG, we need to work on another like: Hurricane Ivan Threatens to F*ck Up My Training....

Hey all, here comes Ivan...
Cronos NO, why did you have to die??   Not you, you were.... 
Hey Dave, GG, Cronos, Spitfire and everyone else in the path of this Category 25 (I think it's already past 5) hurricane, please be safe and get all your stuff done....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey GG, we need to work on another like: Hurricane Ivan Threatens to F*ck Up My Training....
> 
> Hey all, here comes Ivan...
> Cronos NO, why did you have to die??   Not you, you were....
> Hey Dave, GG, Cronos, Spitfire and everyone else in the path of this Category 25 (I think it's already past 5) hurricane, please be safe and get all your stuff done....


 Yeah, I'll do that - how do you close a thread? only mods can do that right?

 man, this is just too much - we've (miami) lucked out twice (charley and frances) in terms of damage. I can't imagine we'll luck out a 3rd time. I'm really worried with this one.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Cronos NO, why did you have to die??


Ask Darwin.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey GG, we need to work on another like: Hurricane Ivan Threatens to F*ck Up My Training....


 Here: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36281


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 9, 2004)

I did not have power at my apartment for four days, I had only 3-5 packs of ramen, some pasta and some marinara. I lost 4 lbs, I look emiciated and needed a hot shower more then ever. If Ivan knocks out my power or even does as little as making me wait four days to eat a peice of steak, Im gonna flip out! Their is only some much ramen you can eat


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I did not have power at my apartment for four days, I had only 3-5 packs of ramen, some pasta and some marinara. I lost 4 lbs, I look emiciated and needed a hot shower more then ever. If Ivan knocks out my power or even does as little as making me wait four days to eat a peice of steak, Im gonna flip out! Their is only some much ramen you can eat


 Oh man, I feel bad for you. Have you seen the latest 5-day forecast? Better stock up on some more ramen.

http://weather.sun-sentinel.com/tropical/tracking/at200409_5day.html

 By the way, how'd you heat up water for the ramen? Or did you eat it with cold water?


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 9, 2004)

Well, First I put alot of tea lamp candles together, hopeing it would boil, or at least warm a bunch of ziti I preboiled a couple days prior for the storm, the ramen never actually worked, but the ziti and marinara came out great.
Oh and I never, ever, ever in my whole life wanted anything more then just 1 peice of ice in my water. 
Alot of my friends wont have power until next friday... Now that blows


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Ummm have you not seen Ivan. HeS alittle south, but its not looking good.
> And hey did you see the post about I Degress and the Worsteiner event?




No, what are you talking about?


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 9, 2004)

I will find It...
post 27 I think
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35718


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I will find It...
> post 27 I think
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35718




That's the thread I started for Gopro.  Searching for you post, I saw nothing about the band I manage etc.?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Here:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36281


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 9, 2004)

UMmmm. did I spell it wrong?
oh its post 22


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 9, 2004)

DId they go?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> DId they go?


 they? who?
 go? where?


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

I think that's the Weiner fest!    It's a pretty cool event and no, we're not performing in that!  We are at Blue Martini normally when we're in that area!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 9, 2004)

Weird.? It was crazy hearing there names on the radio... I could have sworn they said whorstiener, screw it. Hey Id like to hear them play one of these days. Let me know what their next big thing. 
And GG This is who http://www.idigresstheband.com/


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Weird.? It was crazy hearing there names on the radio... I could have sworn they said whorstiener, screw it. Hey Id like to hear them play one of these days. Let me know what their next big thing.
> And GG This is who http://www.idigresstheband.com/


 Yeah I figured as much after reading the previous posts  you guys had going back and forth. 

 I wanna go to the next gig too. the songs on the site sound really good, if it's any indication of what all their music sounds like, it rawwwks.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter



> Well, Frances kinda hit tampa i think. But that was last week. This week we're boarding up (or staying boarded up) for Ivan, which is on its way out here by this weekend or monday.
> 
> t3h g4yz0r.



Thanks for the info, will the next one hit Tampa hard?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> GoalGetter
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, will the next one hit Tampa hard?


 You're welcome.

 As for this one...

 Sadly, my degree is in Communications, not Meteorology, so your guess is as good as mine, looking at the reports from the hurricane center. The little black dot for Tuesday in the linked page show it very close to Tampa. Hope that helps.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter



> You're welcome.
> 
> As for this one...
> 
> Sadly, my degree is in Communications, not Meteorology, so your guess is as good as mine, looking at the reports from the hurricane center. The little black dot for Tuesday in the linked page show it very close to Tampa. Hope that helps



Thanks again for the info I appreciate it.

I'm still trying to reach my cousin in Tampa, the guy never seems to have his cell phone on & he has no house phone so I can't leave a message.

I'm sure he's fine, probably just busy with his lawyer work.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> GoalGetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad to help. 

 Have you tried him at the office? If you don't have his office number (assuming he has an office to go to), I'm sure you can find it on the Florida Bar website. Also, email? Can you email him? No one is 100% unreachable. If you need to find someone, there are ways, ya just have to dig a little deeper.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter



> Glad to help.
> 
> Have you tried him at the office? If you don't have his office number (assuming he has an office to go to), I'm sure you can find it on the Florida Bar website. Also, email? Can you email him? No one is 100% unreachable. If you need to find someone, there are ways, ya just have to dig a little deeper.



Thanks for that site.

But 2 things, one I don't want to bother him at work, & 2nd if they've left he won't be at the office.

Plus he doesn't give out his work number to family or friends as his bosses are pretty strict with social calls at work.

As for e-mail he's changed accounts a few times so I don't know his current account address. 

But I will check out that site, I just don't want to get him in trouble at work for social calls which are frowned upon at his office.

Thanks again.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> GoalGetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could understand that, not receiving social calls at work. But in this case it wouldn't really be "social" now would it? I mean you're not calling to say, "Hey what's up? SO did you catch the latest episode of Six Feet Under?"

 You're calling to make sure that he's ok. That's all. If his employers can't understand something like that, that's f*cked up, considering they too (the employers) just went through the same hurricane and have families too.

 I'm just saying.

 Anyway, do what you must.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter



> I could understand that, not receiving social calls at work. But in
> this case it wouldn't really be "social" now would it? I mean you're not
> calling to say, "Hey what's up? SO did you catch the latest episode of
> Six Feet Under?"
> ...



Thanks again for the link, it worked & I found him on there perfectly.

But yeah I hear you about it not being a social call.

I may make the call. But I will try his cell phone.

He & his girlfriend might have decided to leave for awhile.


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey GG, we need to work on another like: Hurricane Ivan Threatens to F*ck Up My Training....
> 
> Hey all, here comes Ivan...
> Cronos NO, why did you have to die??   Not you, you were....
> Hey Dave, GG, Cronos, Spitfire and everyone else in the path of this Category 25 (I think it's already past 5) hurricane, please be safe and get all your stuff done....



I don't know what more to do with these series of storms but to "take it in" but not let it ruin me completely.  Yeah, it's screwing up alot of things for me and mentally, I am doing still OK.  I guess I'm just going to have to keep on living and not let these things drive me out.  I still think, I'd rather have Florida then anything else.  I'm not running away from it!!!!  I'm going to stay!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Weird.? It was crazy hearing there names on the radio... I could have sworn they said whorstiener, screw it. Hey Id like to hear them play one of these days. Let me know what their next big thing.
> And GG This is who http://www.idigresstheband.com/




Well, I know they have the Connexion Festival (Pensacola) coming up in Novemember, Shenanigan's over Zeta, Blue Martini in WPB over Buzz and soon foks (granted were still in one piece around here) we will be overheard in a huge way that you may get sick of  hearing it!  I know, I have to go over to my journal and do some catching up!  I can't wait for the cool announcement but I MUST remain hush-hush BEYOND CLOSED DOORS!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Well, I know they have the Connexion Festival (Pensacola) coming up in Novemember, Shenanigan's over Zeta, Blue Martini in WPB over Buzz and soon foks (granted were still in one piece around here) we will be overheard in a huge way that you may get sick of hearing it! I know, I have to go over to my journal and do some catching up! I can't wait for the cool announcement but I MUST remain hush-hush BEYOND CLOSED DOORS!


 well hurry up and announce it already, will ya? haha!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well hurry up and announce it already, will ya? haha!



What in tarnations are you doing up so late, GG??



I can't!  I wished!  Either way, you'll hear it on the radio.  You do listen to the radio, don't you?  I don't!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> What in tarnations are you doing up so late, GG??


 Sadly, I found a roach (a huge mofo, at that). First roach ever in this apartment. So I was setting Raid Roach motel thingies all over the place. Really. That's why I'm up so late.



			
				david said:
			
		

> I can't!  I wished!  Either way, you'll hear it on the radio.  You do listen to the radio, don't you?  I don't!


 Depends what station we're talking about. I don't do power 96 or y-100. However if you say it's one of those, I'll make the sacrifice and tune in


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sadly, I found a roach (a huge mofo, at that). First roach ever in this apartment. So I was setting Raid Roach motel thingies all over the place. Really. That's why I'm up so late.
> 
> *You mean like the ones they ate on Fear Factory!  yeah,  *
> 
> ...



You know, sadly enough, I have people coming up to me and stating, "Is that the band I hear advertised on the radio?"  My response is, "yeah".....   SO in other words, at this point, I'm unsure of it.  I do know it's obviously Clear Channel driven!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh, GG, you wouldn't need a radio ayways!  YOU HAVE ME to tell you!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Oh, GG, you wouldn't need a radio ayways!  YOU HAVE ME to tell you!!!!


 So stop f*ckin' around and tell me!!!!!!! 

 But tell me tomrrow, because i'm going to sleep now. FINALLY


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So stop f*ckin' around and tell me!!!!!!!
> 
> But tell me tomrrow, because i'm going to sleep now. FINALLY





Ooohh... wow!  I LOVE IT!!  A very DEMANDING woman!  Hey GG, as promised,  YOU WILL BE THE FIRST TO KNOW!!! TRUST ME!!!  I don't like making announcements that are NOT solidified 100%.  It's at 99%!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Ooohh... wow! I LOVE IT!! A very DEMANDING woman! Hey GG, as promised, YOU WILL BE THE FIRST TO KNOW!!! TRUST ME!!! I don't like making announcements that are NOT solidified 100%. It's at 99%!!!


 Well, you know. I'm not one to sit around passively. And patience is not one of my strong points, either.

 So is it 100% yet? Good morning! Tell me!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah Man, I want to know...


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

I will LET YOU ALL KNOW!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I will LET YOU ALL KNOW!


 "WE WANT THE TRUTH!"


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 10, 2004)

Shananigans Is a bar, correct?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Shananigans Is a bar, correct?


 Sounds like a way to get in trouble, to me. haha!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Shananigans Is a bar, correct?




Sundays after 12am is OUTTA control!  I warn you now!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sounds like a way to get in trouble, to me. haha!



The place where we will be performing is a KICK ASS place... Trust me!  Listen to your radio in the car or where ever!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> ...Listen to your radio in the car or where ever!


 care to narrow it down some? there are a lot of stations darlin'


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

Would you believe it if I told you I'm unsure of which one.  I'll know soon...

How is your day?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Would you believe it if I told you I'm unsure of which one.  I'll know soon...
> 
> How is your day?


 My day could be better if you would tell me already! haha! It's not like i'm gonna call Rolling Stone and steal your thunder of a big announcement! HAHA!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey David, Do you train Shy or just Manage and protect?


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey David, Do you train Shy or just Manage and protect?



Manage more, protect a little (She's a big girl and she can handle most) and most of all, GREAT FRIEND'S to all of them!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My day could be better if you would tell me already! haha! It's not like i'm gonna call Rolling Stone and steal your thunder of a big announcement! HAHA!



It's NOT that big of a deal!    ALthough I wished.  The venue we're are going to play at is going to be like a trial.  Once that person gets to see us perform and see that people are liking it, we'll pretty much have it secure.  So, that is why I'm not saying anything.  It might Jinx it!


----------

